# G519 Resto Questions



## Coslett (Nov 18, 2016)

I am in the beginning stages of restoring # MG 92217 and have a few questions for the experts.

1.)  I am in need of proper rivets used to secure the fenders to the fender brackets.  The attached pic is what I believe to be the proper rivet.  Any source for these would be appreciated.  I am not interested in the common reproductions that are threaded and secured with a nut.

2.)  Based on the serial # above, would this bike have had wood pedal blocks? 

3.) Also based on the serial #,  black coke bottle handlebar grips or OD grips?

4.)  Morrow cone wrench....parkerized or painted OD?  I've seen both finishes on other bikes.

I currently own # MG 54243 which is largely in original condition and is the 'reference' for the mentioned restoration.  This bike has early rubber pedal blocks and OD grips.

Any aide provided will be greatly appreciated.

Scott


----------



## izee2 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey Scott,
  Thought you would have had a couple answers by now. Here's what little info i have....
  I am not 100% sure but I was led to believe that the straight bar bikes were issued with the wood blocks and OD grips. I dont have any concrete info to either confirm or debunk this info. 
  I too have seen the morrow wrench in different finishes. Only one was OD and I am not convinced it was original. If anyone can chime in with info on these it would be appreciated. 
  I came across a box of mixed rivets. I will go thru them and see if I have any that will work for you. 
  Take Care .. I still have the bike you were interested in. Might be time to let her go...
  Tom


----------



## Coslett (Dec 21, 2016)

Tom -

Yes, the morrow wrench with my curved bar bike appears to have originally been parkerized.  
Fender rivets I'm looking for are 'hollow'.

So on #92217  I'll plan to use repo OD grips and wood blocks...

Still interested in your bike.  In the process of selling a BSA paratrooper bike.  I have a loose agreement with my wife that there won't be a net gain in the size of the pile of my 'stuff'.  Therefore, it will probably be good for my health to get the BSA out of my garage first.  I'll track you down after the Holidays.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Dec 21, 2016)

Coslett said:


> Tom -
> 
> Yes, the morrow wrench with my curved bar bike appears to have originally been parkerized.
> Fender rivets I'm looking for are 'hollow'.
> ...



Early 1942 curved bar Columbia/Huffman bikes are correct with rubber pedal blocks and black coke bottle grips.  Latter straight bar 1942 models would be ok with either rubber pedal blocks and blk coke grips or wood blocks and OD torpedo style grips. By 1943 mostly wood blocks and OD grips were used.  By 1945 as the end of war was in site the use of rubber pedal blocks was being phased back in.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## izee2 (Dec 28, 2016)

Coslett said:


> Tom -
> 
> Yes, the morrow wrench with my curved bar bike appears to have originally been parkerized.
> Fender rivets I'm looking for are 'hollow'.
> ...




Hey Scott,
  I wouldn't want to be the cause of any health issues. When ever your ready give me a yell.
  I looked for the rivets but so far no luck. 
  Happy New Year!!
  Yom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

